# Carp on the glass 4wt



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I managed to hook 2 at Dow Lake yesterday in the feeder creek on my 6'6" Eagle Claw glass 4wt. The first fish ran under the yak twice and finally buried its head in weeds and brush and broke me off. The second fish I was able to keep in the open. Only an 18"er but good fun on the 4wt!


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

More and More fly fisherman are starting to go after carp for fly fishing...there very difficult to catch and can be very evasive at times....I just recently started to get into Carp fishing with a fly rod a couple of years ago on the Tuscarawas River nearby...the like a #16 black pheasant tail nymph fished right on the bottom....I have tried other flies but this one produces the best....with a Plueger Medialist 1494 fly reel and 150 yards of backing I have no problem landing those big ones....they all range from 3 lbs up to 20+ lbs....caught a few hogs this year so far and there fun to catch...

PS: Congrats on the Carp Catches btw....I like fishing for those bronze trout myself...lol..

Tite Lines !!

Mike


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Even at 18" that had to be a heck of a battle on the 4 wt. Nice that you could get him in the yak!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

HipWader said:


> More and More fly fisherman are starting to go after carp for fly fishing...there very difficult to catch and can be very evasive at times....I just recently started to get into Carp fishing with a fly rod a couple of years ago on the Tuscarawas River nearby...the like a #16 black pheasant tail nymph fished right on the bottom....I have tried other flies but this one produces the best....with a Plueger Medialist 1494 fly reel and 150 yards of backing I have no problem landing those big ones....they all range from 3 lbs up to 20+ lbs....caught a few hogs this year so far and there fun to catch...
> 
> PS: Congrats on the Carp Catches btw....I like fishing for those bronze trout myself...lol..
> 
> ...


Don't be afraid to jump up in fly size for them. I have made that change this year and have landed several fish over 30" in length. My most productive big fish fly has been a small articulated deer hair pattern with weighted eyes on the front hook. It's not huge, but much bigger than most carp patterns and has a chunky/fat profile. Fish have responded well to it. This fish took a #6 Barry's Carp Bitters, I have got several fish on that fly this year, too.

This is the mostly brown version with some orange, the one that caught this fish was mostly orange.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

That had to be amazing. Carp has been given a bad rap but man are they a blast to catch on the fly.

BTW Cream, how are you liking the glass action?


----------

